# differential ??



## The intimidator (Sep 24, 2008)

Is their any way to change out the open diff on the GTO?:confused If so I how do I do it.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I was under the impression the new GTO's all had posi units?


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

All new-gen GTO's have limited slip diffs. If yours is doing a one wheelie peely, it needs rebuilt, or an aftermarket diff installed.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Our GTO's have limited slip diffs, some people complained that it acted like and open diff around corners.


----------



## TR GTO (Mar 17, 2007)

gm4life said:


> Our GTO's have limited slip diffs, some people complained that it acted like and open diff around corners.


Yep. It might just be time for a fluid change. If the oil is deteriorated it will cause the diff to not lock up properly. Mine did that until I got some Mobil 1 and the factory GTO friction modifier additive. The Torco stuff still kept me one wheel peel a lot.


----------



## collins (Mar 24, 2007)

TR GTO said:


> Yep. It might just be time for a fluid change. If the oil is deteriorated it will cause the diff to not lock up properly. Mine did that until I got some Mobil 1 and the factory GTO friction modifier additive. The Torco stuff still kept me one wheel peel a lot.


this gentleman sounds closest to being correct. all of the new age gto's have an lsd. you need to make sure you put the right amount of friction modifier in the mixture of diff fluid. that SHOULD take care of the problem. if it does not, you need a rebuild. they're really not that bad to disassemble and put back together. i did it in about a day's time. only thing hanging me up is finding torque specs.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

collins said:


> this gentleman sounds closest to being correct. all of the new age gto's have an lsd. you need to make sure you put the right amount of friction modifier in the mixture of diff fluid. that SHOULD take care of the problem. if it does not, you need a rebuild. they're really not that bad to disassemble and put back together. i did it in about a day's time. only thing hanging me up is finding torque specs.


+1. If you can't build it yourself I know a good shop that has rebuilt pumpkins ready to install. They are lik $1200 and include all new gears springs ect and have different gear ratios if you want at no extra charge.


----------

